# Price for used gary fisher marlin



## Claytonl (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi there. I am new here and am trying to get into mountain biking. I do not have a bike yet but have been searching craigslist in my area for around a month. Recently a 2009 gary fisher marlin genesis 2.0 became available. I believe the bike is in great condition and everything is stock. He listed the bike for 475 and said he would come down to 400. Is that still too much for this bike? Thanks for the help.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.bicyclebluebook.com/default.aspx


----------



## Claytonl (Sep 8, 2013)

Also is this a decent beginners bike?


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

In my opinion, that is way too much. Also, even if the seller was reasonable on the price, you need to take someone with you that is knowledgeable about bikes. Just because someone says it is "like new" or "barely used" does not mean it is not a smoldering nub of its former self. For example, the chain may be the original chain and the drive-train may be worn to the point of needing to be replaced....and the bike could look brand new. Just my $.02.


----------



## Claytonl (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately I have already bought the bike. I don't know anyone who knows about bikes so no one was with me to check it out. I did however talk him down to 300. It may have been too much for the bike but at least I have something to ride now. How do you tell if the drive-train is worn?


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

Claytonl said:


> Unfortunately I have already bought the bike. I don't know anyone who knows about bikes so no one was with me to check it out. I did however talk him down to 300. It may have been too much for the bike but at least I have something to ride now. How do you tell if the drive-train is worn?


$300 is more reasonable.

There are a lot of youtube videos on the subject of bicycle maintenance and will probably be better than an explanation I can write too. You may want to just have it checked out by your local bike shop as drivetrain was just one example. A reputable mechanic giving it a quick once over couldn't hurt............or just ride the fire out of it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I measure the chain for "stretch."
http://sheldonbrown.com/chains.html#stretch


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

my brother in law just bought a brand new 2013 or 2014 at a bike shop for $569... so $475 is way too high considering for less than $100 more you can get a warranty and a free tuneup or two.


----------

